# Strong on Defense?



## still learning (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello, This is a must READ book!  .."Strong on Defense" by Stanford Strong.

The information in this book will wake you up? He is a former Police officer and gives many real life examples.  Actually cases of what people did to survive violents' attacks,rapes, aductions and etc.

He preachers in the first few seconds...fight back, do not let them take you to a 2nd site, it will only get worst there. (aductions and rape). This is one example of things to do.

To the person who mentin this book early?  A Big THANK-YOU!!  

The information is very POWERFUL!    ........Aloha


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

Definitely the right advice! If you get taken to site b you'll probably never be seen again. It will be somewhere out of the way and out of peoples sight. Your life is on the line right from the beginning in the case odf an abduction, Fight with everything you got, at that moment!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for turning me onto this book.  Picked it today from the library, was shocked they had it.  Probably going to buy my own copy.

Jeff


----------

